# HS-624 Carb keeps running out of gas



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

I purchased this used in November and cleaned the carb and changed the oil, the o-ring on the fuel filter. I blew through the filter by placing my lips over it, it was easy so I figured the filter was good. Cranked it up and ran it around the shop and everything was fine. It idled fine and throttled up great as well. 

It fired up on the second pull today. I had it in a small building behind my home where I keep my lawnmower. There is a ramp going into the building that I had to back the machine down. I then started up hill in my yard toward my concrete drive. I was blowing snow so my small dogs had a place to relieve themselves. The machine started to surge which to me means its starving for fuel. It finally shut off and would restart on the first pull after waiting for the carb bowl to fill.

I got it cranked and made it to my level drive in front of my garage. I took the bowl off and removed the main jet and cleaned and then decided to check the float needle. It looked fine but I did blow some carb cleaner up in it. I left the bowl and needle valve out and turned the fuel on to see how much flow I had. It only trickled, not enough to operate the machine. I then cleaned the sediment bowl which was clean already. I turned the fuel shut off valve on and off several times and suddenly the fuel ran pretty good. It then ran very well for fifteen minutes and started doing the same thing again.

I think I know what I need to do and change but I'd like for someone who's in the know to give me their take on things also. 

I'm going to replace the fuel filter, line and clean the carb again and also make sure the fuel tank is clean.

If there's something else I need to do I'd appreciate the advice. Thanks for any help.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Crack the gas cap open when the problem occurrs, and see if it makes a difference, if so, it may not be venting properly....


----------



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Crack the gas cap open when the problem occurrs, and see if it makes a difference, if so, it may not be venting properly....


If that were to be the problem do you just need to replace the gas cap or is there a vent built into it? I have several honda engines on sprayers pumps and pressure washers and never experienced this. Would be an easy fix if that's all it is. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

History said:


> If that were to be the problem do you just need to replace the gas cap or is there a vent built into it? I have several honda engines on sprayers pumps and pressure washers and never experienced this. Would be an easy fix if that's all it is.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


The cap has the vent built into it. If you have another one handy, replace the cap and try it.


----------



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> The cap has the vent built into it. If you have another one handy, replace the cap and try it.


Will do, hopefully that's all it is. I'll let you know the results. Thanks


----------



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

I took a gas cap off another Honda machine (water pump) I have and it ran perfect for a couple of hours, maybe longer. I was in some petty big drifts snow was coming over the top. It never gave any trouble. I do see why you guys way up north want the extra horses in that deep stuff.

We've had deep stuff before but just not as regular as you guys. If that changes I'll get a larger blower.

In general I love the machine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Glad to know it is fixed. 
If you need extra hp and your 624 is in good shape all you need is a GX270 to turn it into an HS924. A forum member did it a few years ago (JnC).


----------

